# Rondó



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

This is part of a sonata
score: https://1drv.ms/b/s!AtPVY12YNILej1egmb0NY0F4fqj9
audio: https://1drv.ms/u/s!AtPVY12YNILejSP4a_RPA9dmRAmn


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Xinver said:


> This is part of a sonata
> score: https://1drv.ms/b/s!AtPVY12YNILej1egmb0NY0F4fqj9
> audio: https://1drv.ms/u/s!AtPVY12YNILejSP4a_RPA9dmRAmn


Audio doesn't open, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't know, it works for me.
But here's another link:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/240911/Rondó.mp3


----------



## loser (Sep 2, 2016)

The principal theme sounds pretty neat and enjoyable. And I like how you didn't copy paste the theme , and you used it with some variations the times it appears again. The harmony sounds pretty challenging and at the same time smooth in the principal theme part , which is nice.

I don't know if you want to hear some criticizing , but here it goes.

I think the episodes should be in more contrast with the principal theme , so that the movement is heard as a Rondo , which is based on a "coming back" to the main theme. You could use many elements to build this contrast , for example , changing to a choral-like texture , or changing the prevailing note value to 16ths , or choosing a more lyrical melody for one of the episodes.

All I'm saying is that when you choose the rondo form , some things are there to be considered ; Or there is a specific reason to choose it , which I think I couldn't see any here.

Another thing is the coda , I think you could put some more effort into it.

But in the end , all of these are my opinions , and your composition is your opinion.


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi
I agree with you, loser. The fact is this is my first attempt to make use of a classical Form to dodecaphony.
It is constructed on an atonal series and the matrix.
I have to work more on this kind of "mixing".


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Xinver said:


> I don't know, it works for me.
> But here's another link:
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/240911/Rondó.mp3


it's working good now, it take guts to even post this, that alone takes courages.
Some people always braking about composing and producing nothing( in their heads, if you get my me)
Keep composing, you had one tip already, no need for more on this moment.


----------



## loser (Sep 2, 2016)

Composing using the dodecaphony technique is tricky. Specially for a solo instrument.
Pieces can easily turn into a series of disjunct ideas based on a series of tones , if one does not consider the piece as a whole.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

loser said:


> Composing using the dodecaphony technique is tricky. Specially for a solo instrument.
> Pieces can easily turn into a series of disjunct ideas based on a series of tones , if one does not consider the piece as a whole.


Show us some of your work in a new thread please.


----------



## loser (Sep 2, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Show us some of your work in a new thread please.


I haven't composed anything I would want to , for a long time.

And you know , mere technique isn't worth calling "music".


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks...
I have to say taht I'm new in this foro, as everyone can see.
I love music in every aspect, but I love writing music, just as an amateur.
When I came here I was happy there is a subforo for "composers", but it is a bit strange. I went back to older posts in this subforum and found some very nice compositions, but also many threads with ideas or projects that don't come to an end. Well, it's not bad to share one's projects, but, in the end, for the reader/listener, it's a bit frustrating.
Anyway, I have written lots of pieces, some short, some very long. But I'm still defining my "own" style, which relies much more in contemporary and alternative scales and harmonies than in the classic periods (which I like and sometimes I write things in those styles, too).
I don't want to overload the foro with my pieces, but I will go on uploading things. I appreciate your thoughts and opinions....


----------

